# 2007 Altima Fog Lights



## torontoaltima123 (Jan 22, 2007)

I just purchased an 07 Altima SL. Does anyone know if there is a aftermarket fog lamp kit for this car that looks similar to the factory ones? Is this car already pre-wired for fog lamps? Does the dealership offer a kit?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

yeah they do. i dont know of any aftermarkets that look similar to the oem ones yet.


----------



## torontoaltima123 (Jan 22, 2007)

cdmorenot said:


> yeah they do. i dont know of any aftermarkets that look similar to the oem ones yet.


Just to clarify, the dealership sells the kit, or is the car pre-wired?


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

they make aftermarket kits


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

the car is already wired for fogs.. its part of your main body harness....

they sell the whole fog light assembly (lens, brackets, bulbs,nuts and w.e else you need) they do have aftermarket ones but idk of any with the oem specs of those in the 07s


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

I'd try looking into somewhere like autopartswarehouse.com or a site like that they usually are pretty good on stocking what you need for your factory car.


----------

